# Regulatory Compliance Category > Consumer Protection Act Forum > [Question] Example of lay-buy agreement with T&C's

## Cleochip

I am in need of an example or template of a Lay-buy agreement that includes T&C's and which adheres to teh Consumer Protection Act rules and regulations. This document is required for a clothing shop located in a a township in JNB and I am trying to assist a friend>

----------


## Justloadit

Does a lay bye fall under credit?
The whole point of a lay bye is to protect the supplier of goods from only providing the goods once full payment is received.

Maybe start with this layby.pdf

----------


## Dave A

> Does a lay bye fall under credit?


My fault. I could not remember if a lay-by fell under the NCA or CPA.

----------

